# Trailer jack rattling down the road



## stinkynathan (Jun 24, 2009)

The previous owner installed a new trailer jack before I bought the boat. It's nice, but it rattles and is quite loud going down the road. Anyone ever have the same problem? Any fixes or ideas to fix it? I've already tried wrapping a bungy cord around it and it wasn't strong enough to do anything


----------



## ben2go (Jun 24, 2009)

I have used those black rubber type bungees.The rope looking type seem to chafe and break.


----------



## Tunnels (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought a roll of velcro type material at one of the home stores. It has the hook on one side & the loop on the other. Just wrap it around & it sticks to itself.


----------

